# Dickerson



## therevolution (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm gonna scratch the itch tomorrow at a new place for me. I have heard good things about the PP there in the winter and think I'll give it a try. Gonna throw one fishfinder rig for cats (frozen market shrimp for bait) and fish some spinning gear for smallies/panfish. Will probably go with small grubs and maybe a popper when I get there first thing in the AM. 

Question: Does anyone know of a place in the DC metro area that sells shiners or live minnows of any kind? I have been searching and searching for a place and not producing any results. I remember when I was 10-12 (Im 25 now) we would get minnows from a bait shop near rocky gorge but I don't think it exists anymore.


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

What or where is PP?


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

It's the pepco power plant up in Dickerson, MD..google map it straight up route 28 from 270. Warm water fishing all year round..but can flood like crazy after a good rain. Good cat, carp, bass fishing (fly fishing aswell)..used to fish there when I was a kid (until I went salt), then never looked back..


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

oh yea I think I been there. Isnt that the potomac and theres also some sort of smoke stack??? I went once over the summer and had no luck. Seems like a quiet spot. No one was parked there.
Is anything biting this time of year? Are there snakeheads around there?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

thaimonkee said:


> oh yea I think I been there. Isnt that the potomac and theres also some sort of smoke stack??? I went once over the summer and had no luck. Seems like a quiet spot. No one was parked there.
> Is anything biting this time of year? Are there snakeheads around there?


That's the place.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Parking*

I've heard about that place for the last few seasons but never given it a shot. When you go there, where do you park and how far is it to get to the water ?

Also...is it possible to bank fish there or is it wading only


----------



## Skunktastic (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm not sure where to buy minnows, but I fished Dickerson for the first time last year. It was quite a fun experience. When I went you could catch pan fish one after the other, crappie, bluegill, sunfish, rock bass, small and large mouth bass. I just used 1/8 or 1/4 oz shad darts and I was catching all those. For cats I just filleted the smaller panfish and let it drift in the current using a Carolina rig with a 1 oz egg weight and 3/0 circle hook. Definitely a good place to scratch the itch for a little pullage. 

-skunktastic


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

want cats... take chicken liver


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Sounds like an interesting place but I can't find it on google maps, could I get a specific street or intersection? How far of a drive is it from the baltimore area?


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

This is an old link on P&S about this place:

http://pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59709

Hope it can help.

I think this is another ALLEY fishing place like Kent Narrows. You can have a ball one day and get your heart broken another.


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

A newspaper article

http://articles.baltimoresun.com/19...7_1_smallmouth-bass-fishing-susquehanna-river


----------



## therevolution (Oct 12, 2010)

Fished there today. Caught a bunch of cats and gills all on 1/64 ounce jig heads and 2 inch yellow gulp curly tails


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Good work on the catch. Any size to the cats?


----------



## therevolution (Oct 12, 2010)

They were all good size for filets. The bite was a very subtle bump bump. Bottom fishing was a no go as my weights and baits were getting all tangled up with clumps of leaves and dragged in the current.

Next time i go back i plan to fish farther down from the outflow channel around the downed logs for crappy. It was a sight to see today with the whole main river full of ice flows.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Did you wade fish or bank fish ?


----------



## therevolution (Oct 12, 2010)

bank fished near the outflow.


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

does anyone know how often they release the water? or the schedule?


----------



## therevolution (Oct 12, 2010)

I am not sure that the water ever stops running. I don't know anything about there schedule but while I was there yesterday, I could see and hear the flow increasing and decreasing.


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

Which way did you go? When you park your car you follow a trail into the woods. You also pass a swampy canal on the right as your walking down the path. When you hit the potomac do you take a left or right? I went right once ocer the summer and disnt catch anything!


----------



## therevolution (Oct 12, 2010)

You park your car. Cross the canal. GO RIGHT. Walk on the trail for a while. You will come upon one particular tree that has grown to lean over the trail. Go beyond it and keep an eye to the left for a light trail towards the river. Hit it and you will be right by the output.

You could also.... Park your car. Cross the canal. Walk straight out to the potomac. Walk upstream.... there is a general trail but at some points it is difficult to navigate. There is nice structure along the river below the outflow but I think the nicer lot of it is easier accessed if you walk up to the outflow on the C/O canal and then walk down the bank.


----------



## james1 (Dec 22, 2010)

*dickerson*

I am going to PP on friday and will fish for bass. I fish the area often and usually use crankbaits. They produce very well but prepare to spend a small fortune on the ones you lose.......usually three to four per trip. Sexy shad is the best so far. Try to find one that floats and runs 3 to 5 feet. I like billed over lipless because of the rocks. Hope this will help you and good luck.


----------

